# Halloween Is Coming



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

That is adorable! <3 

Your dogs are all gorgeous!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank U So Much. We Sure Luv Em All.

By the way, wanted to tell you that Harold is sure a nice looking fellow. We use to raise quarter horses, some running quarters. We rode western, belonged, well actually still belong to a local saddle club here in California. Sold our last horse about 10 yrs. ago, now totally into poodles.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ohhhh, I love it. Rocky is such a handsome boy! The other's are adorable too but that Rocky boy is extra special to me. What a great pic...can't believe they all stayed that good for the pic.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

What a riot!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I really wanted Max to be a ponydoodle but his coat wasn't long enough. Maybe next year! It would be so cute!!! Of course a black dog in the dark on halloween night would be hard to see!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the ponydoodles are the cutest thing I've seen in a long time. And yes you are certainly right that a black dog w/b very hard to see on a dark night. We even have a hard time getting a decent pic of our black poodle, Marlee, due to her eyes usually won't even show up, because everything about her is such a dark color. Our lighter colored poodles show up in pix much better and definately would be easier to see in the dark too.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Ohhhh, I love it. Rocky is such a handsome boy! The other's are adorable too but that Rocky boy is extra special to me. What a great pic...can't believe they all stayed that good for the pic.


I was thinking the same thing... they are all very nice looking dogs but Rocky is especially gorgeous!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank u Jehn, we luv 'em all, but Rocky is our very special boy, he loves everybody and everybody loves him. Secreto's boy "Eli" (black) and our boy "Rocky" (cream), are full brother litermates and they are both really great boys, RIGHT JENN?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Thank u Jehn, we luv 'em all, but Rocky is our very special boy, he loves everybody and everybody loves him. Secreto's boy "Eli" (black) and our boy "Rocky" (cream), are full brother litermates and they are both really great boys, RIGHT JENN?



Ohhhh yes! I love my Eli..... he is just ecspecially good and sweet. He charm's every person he meets. My 3 yr old son is in love with Eli. He has informed me recently that Eli is his dog and I can have Mikey. He also says he wants looooots of black Poodles for our Poodle plantation. lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gotta love the halloween spirit. They look great.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you Sivaro. Its alot of fun dressing them up, makes me feel like a little girl playing with dolls again, lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ound: Yes some of my puppy buyers often send me pics of their dressups. Even birthday parties with the dogs sitting at the table with a huge birthday cake and have a party hat on ound:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*Trick-or-treat*

Just one more day, YEAH!!!!!!!!!






CLICK PIX TO ENLARGE


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuzbutz they are so adorable! Do they go out with the kids? do they get doggie treats? so cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gigit thos pix are a riot! such artistic flair!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Love the Cerberus dog!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Pamela, 

Thank you. Our kids are all grown up now, with kids of their own, so now we have poodles instead. The poodles mind better then the kids did. Our poodles will stay home with us tonight and help us pass out goodies to all the little ghosts and goblins knocking at our door. Yes they will probably get doggie treats as well, the poodles that is, not the kids. Lol----Happy halloween.

Gigit,,The pix you posted are so cute. I've seen a couple of them before, but most of them are new to me.----Happy halloween to you too.

AND-----TO ALL OF OUR PRECIOUS FURY FRIENDS


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh that is sooo cute! I live on a spooky road and never get any trick or treaters. lol Have fun!


----------

